# 2012 and commodity trading



## alanjohnson (13 December 2011)

What do people feel that 2012 holds for commodity trading? We’re often told that Australia bears the brunt of European and American finances and that both Europe and America may slope again next year. However, in reality, do you think it is this as drastic as they warn? I have shares in Volta Mining and would like to think that gold will hold strong through any financial turbulence.


----------

